# Photos of Spiders::Poecilotheria metallica and Pamphobeteus ultramarinus



## Benjamin (Mar 24, 2010)

I was shooting at a friend´s spider collection. Here are some of the results 




_Pamphobeteus ultramarinus_




_Poecilotheria metallica_




_Poecilotheria metallica_

Have fun!


----------



## colt08 (Mar 24, 2010)

They look awome nice shot's


----------



## Elapidae1 (Mar 24, 2010)

great pics could you please tell me what type of camera you use


----------



## Benjamin (Mar 24, 2010)

thanks a lot!
Hi Steve, I´m using only Olympus, this was made by a_ E-420 _


----------



## richoman_3 (Mar 24, 2010)

bloody beuatiful, which we could keep these in australia

metillica are my fave spiders


----------



## Benjamin (Mar 24, 2010)

one more picture


----------



## jessieJEALOUSY (Mar 24, 2010)

Im not a huge fan of spiders.
But the colours on these ones are amazing!


----------



## 3one3rd (Mar 25, 2010)

wow beautiful colors!!


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 25, 2010)

awwwwwwww Ben ,as much as I can appreciate the colouration ,which is stunning ..
I still am getting spine tingling goosebumps looking at those pics ....spiders and me just dont go hand in hand ....


----------

